# Problem with console configuration



## neilms (Jul 25, 2019)

I have installed freebsd 12. I don’t use x windows, just the console.

I have read that a few years ago the console could easily be configured. However, now it seems few of the configuration commands even work. My problem is that the default font in the console is way too small to even read. I read in these forums that the largest font available in the ‘new’ system is ‘gallant’ . Even that is too small for me to work with.

Is it possible to use a sensible sized font with the vt console? If so, how is this achieved?

I have followed instructions to rebuild the kernel so that the sc console is used. I spent the last 4 hours doing this and the new kernel does not work. I suppose this has something to do with crossing out all the entries and options for vt in the configuration file.

I have followed advice to load sc at the boot prompt, but that does not work either.

I am assuming that sc is now obsolete so cannot be used. Can anyone explain if it is possible to custom configure vt?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 25, 2019)

What is your resolution? If anything UHD-like I'm afraid neither sc or vt will do what you want. The reason is console use bitmap fonts (non-scalable) and AFAIK there is no bit map font for high resolution.

You may give a try to fbterm (not in ports neither I know if would work on FreeBSD).


----------



## neilms (Jul 25, 2019)

But the default font was perfect in freebsd 10 on an old laptop. Now it is so tiny you cannot read it. Why is it like this? I don’t want anything fancy just a larger font so each letter is larger. I just want a larger font like eg terminus. The console on my laptop Is fine in Linux and I can easily select alternate fonts, so I’m sure it is possible to get a reasonable sized font in freebsd. Do I just need to download and install the fonts? 
There seems to be a lot of conflicting information about configuration of the console and I would appreciate help because the handbook has little useful information on the point.


----------



## getopt (Jul 25, 2019)

From https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons see section "*Font Support"
*


> The vtfontcvt(8) tool can convert BDF and HEX format font files for use by the vt(4) console.
> For example, a 16x32 version of the terminus font can be created as follows:
> 
> Obtain the latest Terminus font distribution and extract it
> ...


----------



## neilms (Jul 25, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> What is your resolution? If anything UHD-like I'm afraid neither sc or vt will do what you want. The reason is console use bitmap fonts (non-scalable) and AFAIK there is no bit map font for high resolution.
> 
> You may give a try to fbterm (not in ports neither I know if would work on FreeBSD).


Thanks for the heads up about fbterm. It looks very interesting indeed. I will have to look a little closer at it but it doesn’t compile on freebsd due to a missing header. If I can get it working I would be pleased.


----------



## neilms (Jul 26, 2019)

getopt said:


> From https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons see section "*Font Support"*


Thanks. I easily fixed my problem with this method and made the changes permanently by editing etc/rc.conf
I am very pleased with the results.


----------

